# Welcome to Gingerrrrr's log!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

sooo today i got there at 4:30 and rode Sonny western. this was my first real time riding western and i loved it! i wasnt nervous at all since i felt safer in the saddle. Sonny was great! he hasnt been ridden in about 2 months either. after i finished riding, the BO's daughter taught me how to feed the horses and everything. they have a yearling colt who she wants to keep as a stallion and hes super quiet. i got some pics so enjoy!

16 year old paint rescue pony  


















Sonny and the pony


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Sept. 29, 2008

so i went to the barn after school and tack up and rode sonny again. i walked and trotted alot today.  im really sore. i was invited to go to a Gymkhana on Saturday morning so maybe ill go. so after riding we fed the horses again. the minis are so adorable! and it was also really muddy out so sonny kept slipping.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

okay so yesterday i went to a gymkhana and it was really fun to watch. there was barrel racing, poles, a mystery event, etc. i went with my new barn family. :lol: :wink: i was there from about 11 am until 6:40 pm. i got some sunburn on my face. :shock: after the show was over i went back to the barn and unloaded the horses and helped to feed them. then i slept over there house and got up this morning and i helped feed the mama and baby. it was tons of fun and i even made a bunch of new friends!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

at the show i also led around the barn owners horse Tonka and we both dressed up. i was a pirate for the costume contest and Tonka was i ship. i won a goody bag. lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Oct 6, 08

okay so today i went to the barn again. everyone was finishing riding early because it was getting cold outside. Sonny was being an old fart and would not go back into the arena all he wanted to do was follow the rest back to the barn. so i got off and led him back into the arena and rode more. i walked around and i was getting bored so i trotted a bit and i was feeling rather brave today so i CANTERED!!! it is so much fun! Sonny's canter is so smooth too! i just have to learn how to keep him going at that pace without stopping. i feel like an old pro now. *wink*


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

That is soo great that you are riding again and you have found a way to become involved with horses again! Good luck!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

October 16, 2008

ok soo... today i rode Dasher! he was the ONLY horse at the gymkhana show who ran a 15.7 in barrels. hes awesome! hes only 6 so hes pretty young but laid back. i walked and trotted him and he has a very nice jog. its so cool because im not at all nervous to ride anymore like i use to be. im really confident since if i atleast get a bit scared i have the horn to hold onto. i can acctually enjoy riding now! okay well enough of me rambling, heres some pictures of Dasher.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Oct. 20th

ok so i rode dasher again today and he was grumpy because we were the only ones in the ring. we were walking around the ring and i turned at the third barrel (big mistake because hes a VERY good barrel horse) and i clicked for him to trot and he took off and a very fast canter! it was fun but that was my riding error. haha. then we were walking the barrel pattern and he started to turn really fast around the first barrel but i stopped him. all in all it was a good ride but i didnt ride as long as i usually do. 

i also bought the saddle i ride in and it is comfyyy! i really like it. it needs a good oiling now since i just washed it with saddle soap.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

omg yayyy! im so happy for you brianna! so once hunting season is over we r gonna have to meet out on the trails! haha i know the feeling of a well trained barrel horse that decides he wants to go! lol


----------

